# sám sebe



## Encolpius

I am confused how to use this one correctly. 

Viděl jsem sám sebe / sama sebe. 
Viděla jsem sama sebe / samu sebe. 
Bojím se + ????

Který tvar by se mohl považovat za správný, nejpřirozenější a hovorový? Díky.


----------



## Kyslík

Encolpius said:


> I am confused how to use this one correctly.
> 
> Viděl jsem sám sebe / sama sebe.
> Viděla jsem sama sebe / samu sebe.
> Bojím se + ????
> 
> Který tvar by se mohl považovat za správný, nejpřirozenější a hovorový? Díky.




"Bojím se sám sebe" zní dobře a používá se (podle mě) nejvíce. Ruku do ohně za pravopisnou bezchybnost ale raději nedám.


----------



## Encolpius

Díky. A ty první dvě věty jsou správné? Které se používají?


----------



## Kyslík

Mužský rod: "Viděl jsem sám sebe" na mě působí nejpřirozeněji.


Ženský rod:  "Viděla jsem samu sebe" i "Viděla jsem sama sebe" se v běžné řeči používají. Obě možnosti zní česky, ale jestli pravopis povoluje jen jednu, to nevím. 

Snad jsem aspoň trochu pomohl.


----------



## Encolpius




----------



## werrr

Všechny uvedené tvary jsou správné. Liší se ale rolí zájmena "sám" ve větě, a tedy i významem.

Ve větě "Viděl jsem sám sebe." je zájmeno "sám" doplňkem. Rozvíjí tedy přísudek a podmět, s kterým musí být mluvnicky ve shodě. V tomto případě mohou zájmena ve větě stát i odděleně.

V druhém případě rozvíjí zájmeno "sám" předmět, a musí být tedy ve shodě s ním. V tomto případě musí zájmena stát pohromadě, pořadí je ale spíše opačné (sebe sama). Přípustné jsou dva tvary zájmena "sám". Běžnější je tvar "sebe samého" podle vzoru "mladý", ale je možné použít i jmenný tvar "sebe sama", který je už dnes asi považován za knižní.


Rozdíl mezi oběma způsoby vynikne, pokud použijeme sloveso s předložkovou vazbou:

    *koukat sám na sebe* × *koukat na sebe samého/sama* 

nebo pokud zájmeno "sebe" neodkazuje na podmět:

    *odkaz na sebe samého/sama*  × *odkaz na sám sebe*  (mluvnicky nesprávný tvar, ale občas se vyskytne)
    *odkázat sám na sebe*  × *odkázat na sebe samého/sama*

nebo obdobný případ se zájmenem "tebe":

    *sám vidím tebe* × *vidím tebe samého/sama*

nebo rozvitý předmět, který se s podmětem shoduje jen částí:

    *viděl mne i sebe sama*



A konec konců, nic nám nebrání použít oba způsoby najednou:

    *koukám sám na sebe samého*


----------

